# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour Đảo Quan Lạn 3 ngày - Du lịch Đảo Quan Lạn 3 ngày - đảo Quan Lạn 3 ngày

## dulichnt

HÀ NỘI - ĐẢO QUAN LẠN - HÀ NỘI


Loại tour: Tour đoàn, tour riêng
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm
Giá Tham Khảo: 1.620.000 VNĐ/khách (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 10 - 14 khách)
Liên hệ: 0983.998.600 - 04.627.00945 (máy lẻ 103)
Phương tiện: Đi về bằng ôtô
Khởi hành: Theo yêu cầu


Lịch trình tour



NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - ĐẢO QUAN LẠN
(Ăn trưa, tối)

06h30: Xe và HDV của công ty đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Hạ Long. Xe đưa Quý khách đến bến tàu Hòn Gai để đón tàu đi Quan Lạn

11h00: Tàu khởi hành đưa Quý khách đi Quan Lạn. Thưởng ngoạn phong cảnh có một không hai trên vịnh Bái Tử Long.

15h00: Đến đảo Quan Lạn, xe đón Quý khách về nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi. Tự do. Ăn tối với các loại đặc sản địa phương. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.



NGÀY 02: ĐẢO QUAN LẠN - BIỂN MINH CHÂU
(Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

07h00: Sau bữa sáng , tự do đi thăm quan một số di tích và danh thắng trên đảo xe đưa Quý khách ra bãi tắm Minh Châu tắm biển. Xe đưa Quý khách trở về ăn trưa.

Chiều: Quý khách tự do dạo chơi, tham gia các trò chơi: bóng đá, bóng chuyền tại bãi tắm Sơn Hào...

19h00: Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.



NGÀY 03: QUAN LẠN - HẠ LONG - HÀ NỘI
(Ăn sáng, trưa)

6h00: Sau bữa sáng, Xe đưa quý khách ra cảng đón tàu về Hòn Gai.

9h00: Tàu cập bến, Hướng dẫn đón xe taxi đưa Quý khách về Hạ Long.

12h00: Về đến Hạ Long, ăn trưa tại Hạ Long. Xe đón Quý Khách về Hà Nội.

16h30: Đến Hà Nội, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chuyến thăm quan.




MỨC GIÁ BAO GỒM:

   1. Xe đời mới, máy lạnh đưa đón theo lịch trình.
   2. Khách sạn tiện nghi: có điều hoà, nghỉ 02 khách/phòng.
   3. Vé tàu 2 chiều đi Quan Lạn
   4. Xe đưa đón trên Quan Lạn theo chương trình
   5. Các bữa ăn theo chương trình xuất 80.000 đ/bữa chính, 30.000 vnd/bữa sáng
   6. Vé thắng cảnh tại các điểm thăm quan.
   7. HDV kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình
   8. Bảo hiểm du lịch 10 triệu đồng/vụ
   9. Nước uống 0,5l/ người.
  10. Quà tặng của Du Lịch Bốn Mùa.

KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

   1. 10% thuế VAT
   2. Các chi phí cá nhân, đồ uống
   3. Phụ thu phòng đơn


GHI CHÚ:

   1. Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi: miễn phí, gia đình tự lo. Từ 5- 9 tuổi tính 50% giá người lớn. Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính như mức giá người lớn.
   2. Giá tour có thể thay đổi tùy từng thời điểm. Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ để có sự tư vấn tốt nhất.




CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH BỐN MÙA - BONMUA TOURIST

Địa chỉ: 4A Hàng Bút - P.Hàng Bồ - Q.Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 04.62700945 / Fax: 04.62700954
Chi nhánh: 6D Phan Bội Châu - P2 Q.Bình Thạnh - TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Tel: 08.62581667 / Fax: 08.62581657
Website: http://bonmuatourist.com.vn - http://dulichbonmua.net
Email: contact@dulichbonmua.net
Hotline: Ms.Hải: 0983.998.600 -Live chat: Dulichbonmua1

----------


## fpt

nếu lên tao đảo thì chọn khách sạn nào bạn nhỉ? cuối tuần nay mình đi nhưng chưa chọn dc khách sạn, thấy bảo đi vào dịp cuối tuần khách sạn trên đó chặn chém ghê lắm  :Frown:

----------


## dulichnt

Nếu lên tam đảo bạn nên chọn khách sạn Strar giá hơi mắc một chút nhưng chất lượng dịch vụ cực tốt

----------


## tieuho

Giá trên chỉ là tham khảo vậy thì có thể giảm xuống nữa phải không Bạn.

----------


## thiennhan

theo mình biết giá khách sạn trên đó có thể giảm được vào những ngày trong tuần còn những ngày cuối tuần giá đó còn cao hơn nữa

----------

